

ctrlp.vim - fuzzy file, buffer and MRU file finder for Vim - kienguyen
http://kien.github.com/ctrlp.vim

======
rads
I switched to this from Command-T for some key reasons:

\- Faster.

\- Includes a most recently used list.

\- Creates files with <c-y>.

\- Automatically :cds to the project directory using Git or a dotfile.

However, there were a couple problems I had to fix myself:

\- Doesn't follow symlinks, though it did in the older versions. This should
be a config variable.

\- Breaks on filenames that have spaces.

Those issues aside, this is great. Thanks!

